# The “Razor”



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

*File Name*: The "Razor"
*File Submitter*: The Norseman
*File Submitted*: 16 Oct 2018
*File Category*: Slingshots
I just cooked this one up today. Meant to be a side shooter. I designed it to fill the hand nicely, but still be pocketable.

Cheers,
The Norseman

Click here to download this file







What do you guys think?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

S'cool... and added to my collection.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks solid and ergonomic!

There's plenty of material below the forks so it should be able to support that generous fork gap.

Good work!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would like to see it made up.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Looking good! Can't wait to see your build!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like a cool mini design. Also keen to see one made.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks like a capable, comfortable shooter. Now for the prototype!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

making this one soon, ill post pics.


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

Interesting I was just about to order something similar off Amazon but this looks so much more fun.


----------

